# Cat vomiting after every meal



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an 11 year old cat that just started vomiting after he eats. He does it about 12 hours after and won't eat any canned food anymore. He just threw up about 1/8 cup of dry Innova. I fed a little pumpkin last night, and that seemed to go OK. But he wouldn't touch the wet food I offered. Confused and wondering if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Could be anything. Lacey did this last Wednesday (adoption day)and Thursday nights before a major cold came on. She has had a cold ever since Fridayand vet said she can do little for a cold. I'd make an appointment and keep an eye on kitty. Watch for sneezing, excess sleeping, crankiness etc., but I would get him checked soon.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

He had a URI when we first adopted him. That was 8 years ago. Has always been a little wheezy very once in a while since. He did it Sunday, then we skipped dinner and he eagerly ate breakfast the next day, skipped dinner and vomited this morning.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I couldn't quite tell from your second post - when you say "we" are "skipping" meals, is he refusing to eat or are you not offering the meals because of the vomiting?

If you are indeed not offering him meals because he vomited, that may be part of the problem. When cats get very hungry, they sometimes eat too fast and make themselves sick, so it may be turning into a cycle where he eats too much, vomits, gets really hungry, then eats too much again etc.

If you're offering him all his regular meals and he's just refusing to eat, I agree that it could be just about anything. Then your best bet would be to take him to the vet.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree that it would be a good idea to get your cat checked out at the vet if the vomitting continues, just to be on the safe side. Monitor his behaviour for anything out of the ordinary, in addition to the vomitting and refusal to eat wet food. Cats are good at disguising the fact that they're sick.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Blakeney Green said:


> I couldn't quite tell from your second post - when you say "we" are "skipping" meals, is he refusing to eat or are you not offering the meals because of the vomiting?
> 
> If you are indeed not offering him meals because he vomited, that may be part of the problem. When cats get very hungry, they sometimes eat too fast and make themselves sick, so it may be turning into a cycle where he eats too much, vomits, gets really hungry, then eats too much again etc.
> 
> If you're offering him all his regular meals and he's just refusing to eat, I agree that it could be just about anything. Then your best bet would be to take him to the vet.


He is not interested in the meal, he doesn't come during feeding time. After a meal is skipped he doesn't eat all of the next meal (less than 1/4 cup for a 12 lb cat), and he never eats very fast. I also feed a controlled amount, so he can't eat 'too much'


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Hm, I would definitely say take him to the vet, then. That sounds worrisome.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

dt8thd said:


> I agree that it would be a good idea to get your cat checked out at the vet if the vomitting continues, just to be on the safe side. Monitor his behaviour for anything out of the ordinary, in addition to the vomitting and refusal to eat wet food. Cats are good at disguising the fact that they're sick.


Thanks for the suggestion. He is still very active and is playing eagerly. I'll monitor him for the week and maybe change his food to one he did exceptionally well on. They have never been on this food before, however they are not strangers to changing foods. I almost never feed the same thing twice for the last 8 years. 

For some reason none of my cats aren't eating this food very well anymore 
Just cleaned everything that they eat/drink out of, hopefully the bug will run it's course and my kitties will be back to their normal crazy selves.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maybe I'm confused...but you said he vomits after eating, then you said 12 hours after eating? If the gap really is 12 hours, I would not associate the problem with the food at all. 

Is he bringing up food or just liquid? A cat that hasn't eaten for 12 hours could very easily have an over production of stomach acid and bring it up. If he's bringing up actual partially digested food that long after eating, he's not digesting it well and definitely needs a vet visit. 

At 11 years old, he's in the age range where any of the senior ailments could be in play and they all include vomiting as a symptom. If he hasn't been to the vet in a while then it's probably a good idea anyway. Even if nothing specific is identified, getting a baseline blood work for comparing to later on is valuable.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Maybe I'm confused...but you said he vomits after eating, then you said 12 hours after eating? If the gap really is 12 hours, I would not associate the problem with the food at all.
> 
> Is he bringing up food or just liquid? A cat that hasn't eaten for 12 hours could very easily have an over production of stomach acid and bring it up. If he's bringing up actual partially digested food that long after eating, he's not digesting it well and definitely needs a vet visit.
> 
> At 11 years old, he's in the age range where any of the senior ailments could be in play and they all include vomiting as a symptom. If he hasn't been to the vet in a while then it's probably a good idea anyway. Even if nothing specific is identified, getting a baseline blood work for comparing to later on is valuable.


He vomits about 12 hours after eating, not right away. It's partially digested food. He was seen by the vet last year for a check up and all shots. He had bloodwork done as well at that time. Everything came out normal.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with doodlebug, if he is vomitting 12 hours after eating it's not like anything to do with his food. There are many reasons he could be vomitting and it will be easier to figure it out if he is seen by a vet now.

Kyle


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you thought of trying smaller amounts more frequently. Ywelve hours after eating is a long time.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Arianwen said:


> Have you thought of trying smaller amounts more frequently. Ywelve hours after eating is a long time.


I consider 1/8c a small amount, but maybe I'm wrong… I put a variety of food out just now canned/kibble/freeze dried and he isn't interested in anything…this is normally my cat that is crazy about food. 

The reason I think it might be the food is because my other 2 cats (all on the same diet) aren't as fond of the food as they were a couple weeks ago. They all seem to be following the same path of picking at their food/not eating as much/etc


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

3gatos said:


> I put a variety of food out just now canned/kibble/freeze dried and he isn't interested in anything


I don't think cats are like people with a grand buffet in front of them. We might lick outr lips and think about where to sart and how much we can fit on a plate. I think cats can get overwhelmed with scent and choose to eat nothing. Try putting out one food on a consistent basis.

Kyle


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

kwarendorf said:


> I don't think cats are like people with a grand buffet in front of them. We might lick outr lips and think about where to sart and how much we can fit on a plate. I think cats can get overwhelmed with scent and choose to eat nothing. Try putting out one food on a consistent basis.
> 
> Kyle


Eh, not this cat. The foods were each in separate areas all over my apartment. But that is probably what I'm going to do and stick with the dry since that is what he has been eating, if only a little bit, it's better than nothing in my opinion.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

It's much better than nothing  Try one food, n one place. It will be much easier to keep track of.

Kyle


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

kwarendorf said:


> It's much better than nothing  Try one food, n one place. It will be much easier to keep track of.
> 
> Kyle


Keep track of? I guess I don't understand what you mean by that. I feed 3 cats (and a dog) 2 meals a day, I know EXACTLY how much each is eating and when they aren't eating or have a decreased appetite. They aren't shy eaters.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

3gatos said:


> Keep track of? I guess I don't understand what you mean by that. I feed 3 cats (and a dog) 2 meals a day, I know EXACTLY how much each is eating and when they aren't eating or have a decreased appetite. They aren't shy eaters.


I think the point is that you have multiple animals, and you've said you have multiple different types of food set out in various areas of your apartment. There's nothing _wrong_ with that if it's working for you, but it seems like monitoring food intake precisely under those circumstances would require you to be in more than one place at once. *shrug*

Sometimes things are just hard to explain over the internet, though. I'm sure it would make sense if we were there.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

As BG said, it must be a real challenge to track multiple animals fed in multiple locations. I just thought that, given you seem to be having a problem with one of your cats, it might be easier to centralize.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, I see, that is not our normal feeding arrangement. We usually have dry in the morning and canned at night. I'm freaking out a little with my guys not eating very well and only one was able to access the food for a couple hours (others in the bedroom) so I am able to easily monitor *one* cat fed in different areas. 

Food is not normally just set out all the time. And I have seen them all eating recently  The different areas were also all in my large living room so, sitting at my computer I can hear them eating (tags make a sound when hit on stainless steel), easily turn my head and see which one it is. It is difficult to explain things when others can't obviously see my setup, LOL!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

In another thread, someone said that they had a bag of food that was bad - same food as always, just a new bag. Is that possible, since you said none of your cats was interested in the food they'd always eaten? 

The other kitties aren't having any issues, and they all get the same food?


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> In another thread, someone said that they had a bag of food that was bad - same food as always, just a new bag. Is that possible, since you said none of your cats was interested *in the food they'd always eaten? *
> 
> *The other kitties aren't having any issues*, and they all get the same food?


I said that this is a food they have never had, been on it for less than a month (purchased 1/8) and that my other cats weren't eating it well either (they are having issues, just not vomiting)

I'm starting to think it was the canned food- was feeding friskies :dis (I know, I know) switching to a grain free canned food to hopefully getting them back eating canned eventually. 

The day they started having issues, I offered the Friskies to everyone, they tried to cover it up (which they NEVER do) I even offered it to the dog and he refused to touch it as well (which also NEVER happens). Since everyone refused it I just threw that can away.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

UPDATE: Gave 1 small tube of bene bac to my old guy around noon yesterday.
Offered 1/8c Grain free dry Natural Balance Duck/Pea each (a little less for my female) for dinner, they all ate slowly, but surely. 

So far this morning Samir (my old guy) hasn't vomited and is vocalizing for breakfast- which is a good sign, hopefully his appetite sticks around with no vomiting


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You might try slippery elm also. Read article on Little Big Cat Library on slippery elm. I couldnt post the url cuz Im on my phone. Sorry.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

No vomiting is good


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

3gatos said:


> I said that this is a food they have never had, been on it for less than a month (purchased 1/8) and that my other cats weren't eating it well either (they are having issues, just not vomiting)


Oops, sorry, you did say that. But wait, has he ever thrown up the wet food since it started, or is it always the dry? If they get dry in the am, wet in the pm, and he throws up 12 hours after eating the dry, maybe it's the dry food that's upsetting his tummy, which is why he's not hungry in the evening and refusing his wet food.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

spirite said:


> Oops, sorry, you did say that. But wait, has he ever thrown up the wet food since it started, or is it always the dry? If they get dry in the am, wet in the pm, and he throws up 12 hours after eating the dry, maybe it's the dry food that's upsetting his tummy, which is why he's not hungry in the evening and refusing his wet food.


He's vomiting the dry, and refusing the dry food in the morning. Everyone refused the wet. I'm slowly trying to get him eating canned as I think it may digest a lot faster and hopefully no vomiting. Had a relapse this afternoon, right as I was leaving for work, it was all the dry from this morning (~2tbsp) 

Had a few nibbles of the canned food this evening- 1tsp. Hopefully he will keep it down


----------

